# A few kayaking shots from 07



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Great shots, Atom!


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Nice perspective on that first mexico shot. Lots of pics of that falls from front on because it's so easy to shoot, but yours is fresh and still maintains the integrity of the falls size.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Yeah, nice job. I recognize what looks like some Upper Box, Salto, and Micos action in there but there are a couple I don't recognize. What others am I missing?

COUNT


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

COUNT said:


> Yeah, nice job. I recognize what looks like some Upper Box, Salto, and Micos action in there but there are a couple I don't recognize. What others am I missing?
> 
> COUNT


Embudo, Big South. We should have a great season this year, tons of snow. Look me up if ya head south Derk. Atom...


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*one more*


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

*It's time for some stoke...*

Alright, I'm feeling left out here. So here are a couple more:

South










Further South










If You Look Very Closely, You Will See a Perfectly Balanced and Upright Hucking Duckie. Not Easy on that Drop.










And One More










Planning on heading south at some time. You'll hear from me if I do.

COUNT


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Whoa. Those are lamely small. Atom, how'd you get the pics so big? It won't let me upload the shots full size but it won't let me paste them, either. I know I should be the one to know the answer to this one but it doesn't seem to be working.

P.S. If you click on the shot, it shows up a little bigger, but still not full size.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Count..

Go to a site like photo bucket.. Upload your pics to there free site.. Then copy the img code and paste it into the reply..

Then the pics will aslo come up so non members or people who are not logged in can see them.

I just started this as you can see the first few I put up were attachments.. Photo bucket makes it easier and they show up big..

Then they look like this one of the slide in the deer hunter / balieys..


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Sorry for the double post but nice pics Atom! Keep em comming!

Good to a TR getting posted in the boaters forum.

I hope to see a few more.. Maybe one on the BS or NSV..


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Sick pics all around. MORE!! 

Mexico is definitely on my list.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Please tell me that's not a grab on deer creek! LOL, Jeeeeesus.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

What grabs are out now? :mrgreen:


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

Cant Wait for the Big Horns!


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks Rd. Got'er fixed. Nice shots, Cody. I'm gettin' stoked for '08!


----------



## Kendarflugen (Jan 31, 2006)

*Newb pic*

This isn't sick like the rest but up front is me leading my buddies into zoom flume for the first time... missed the scout. All of us were first year kayakers. I swam about 5 seconds later and the other two made it. I made the picture proportionatly smaller because it's not as cool. :mrgreen: 

So, let's see more sic pics and others too!


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*nice*



COUNT said:


> Thanks Rd. Got'er fixed. Nice shots, Cody. I'm gettin' stoked for '08!


Good to see some shots coming in. Nice one of Bluegrass Count. Gotta get to Wyoming this Spring also. Love the rail grab! Folks close to age 40 love doing those. Here are a few more pics


----------



## sandoz (Jul 13, 2005)

How about this atom! You won.......... I want my chair back and come up to the butte, it is deep. I wish I had time to convert my weak pictures to your lushness factor. Hope the house building is going well! D


----------



## &d (Apr 28, 2006)

*okay sure*


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Jeezus ATOM...

Seems every shot of yours is f'n bad assss! People put up a couple nice shots and then BAM... Atom just tosses out the f'n sickest photo.

That one with the rocks from upstream showing through the drop is the bomb. 

Aaron... what's up bro. Getting stoked for some mo BIG HORNS in 08. The big horns are by far some of the best stuff I have paddled. Look at that sasquatch! HA


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Dang fellas,nice

Atom where is that last falls with the travertine drops above it? 


Count is your last pic Turkey Creek?Bear?And thanks for showin' some dude duckyin' the goods on Bluegrass,now I'll catch shit if I have to portage that thing.

&D, sweet ,sorry where is it?

If you post a cool pic please tell where it is.

Thanx


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Huckin' Ducky was referring to Mr. Keck. So you can still walk that one, Cayo.

My shots are Sleeping Beauty, Zeta, Main Event, and Turkey, from top to bottom.

Atom, isn't that shot of the Aquarium from '06? If shots from before last season are fair game, I'm going to have to revise my hand.

That photo of Atom's is El Meco (Salto run on Rio Valles, SLP).

Cody, what creek is that sweet shot?

COUNT


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

here's just a couple shots from wyoming.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

COLDFEAR said:


> Cant Wait for the Big Horns!


we have to do at least a couple overnighters this year to make it interesting. deer creek on a friday night after work camp after the crux. im down for some p-rock


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm close to 40 and yes, grabs went out after 2 videos and six months, 9yrs ago. Great shot of deer creek, I invented that line.

Gary


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

you wish you invented that line on deer creek. 
it's only been run 3 times.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

atom said:


>


 cool pic. love that fat chunk of water flowing over the travertine.

grabs were never cool...ever. Putting your hand on the side of your boat and jamming your paddle in the air is what gapers do when they have no balance and are just learning.....

...that said...anything RDNEK does is cool by default so act like I told you son!


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

mike ,He is talkin' about Deer Crk. rapid on Bailey[the other guy called it deer hunter]

Gary; yeah but can you play paddle guitar while you surf?


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice pics, Atom! Here's an interesting side note on the waterfall referred to as El Meco by Count. It is known as ''Las Cascadas de Mecos'', which translates to ''Waterfall of Jizm''. This is the drop Tao ran in Stunt Junkies and in the Over the Edge vid. Contrary to popular belief, he did not run it to inflate his ego or sell Red Bulls. He simply wanted to be engulfed in a ''Waterfall of Jizm''.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Deepstroke I' m pretty sure thats wrong,pretty fuckin'funny though.Isn't it Micos anyway.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

cayo 2 said:


> Deepstroke I' m pretty sure thats wrong,pretty fuckin'funny though.Isn't it Micos anyway.


Yeah. Pretty damn funny.

El Meco refers to the biggie that most people take out above on the El Salto section of the Rio Valles. I don't think I've ever heard it called anything else, but it wouldn't surprise me. Micos is another section further downstream on the Rio Valles (in this case, Micos is referring to a regional word for a species of monkey that the original explorers found abundant in the area.). 

COUNT


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Deepstroke, that is without a doubt the funniest thing I've read on the buzz this winter. In fact, it's the funniest thing this winter with the exception of a couple Onion articles.

Nice pics all. Atom, I definitely think you got shafted on photo hold'em. Can you email me that shot Count?
Joe


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

COUNT said:


> Huckin' Ducky was referring to Mr. Keck. So you can still walk that one, Cayo.
> 
> My shots are Sleeping Beauty, Zeta, Main Event, and Turkey, from top to bottom.
> 
> ...


Your right Count! I forgot all about the 07 part. To heck with it, post whatever photos ya like from whenever. The VHS copy of falling down perfects the rail grab. I'm almost 40, and I bet Gary has a copy also.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Fallin' Down was sweet,remember 'Creekin' USA' where they made up their own tunes singin' about creekin' and America.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

*This is Just What the Buzz Needed.*

Atom, where is that one? Alseseca?


Alright, I know there are a lot of shots from this perspective, but I was proud of the timing. Salto:










Another obscured paddle shot. Look closely and you'll see. She _barely_ made it through that one without a chundering. Dragon's Tongue on the Upper Petawawa:










I can't take credit for this one but it's such a sick shot. Mack or Foley took this one of Christian on Gore:











And one for 2008. The wood is now gone. Location undisclosed:










COUNT


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

*I like this thread*

much better than bitching about...what are we bitching about again?



Superman- since we're using stud lingo for Bailey's rapids:



Dave- better days:



My favorite boof:


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

I did that line on deer creek before you sat your little arse in a kayak Mike.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Gary E said:


> I did that line on deer creek before you sat your little arse in a kayak Mike.


yeah ok. to bad you couldn't handle the shuttle.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

sweet WYO.''neck ' fight,yeah Gary 's not really a goatroper,but if you're really running shuttles I'm taking some duckies down Deckers Saturday,we might sack up to filter plant next week,we'll give you some beer:mrgreen:


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

my favorite things about this addicting sport.

horizen lines!
View attachment 314


exploring new creeks or rivers with out somebody showing you the way








the power of nature and going really really deep on blue grass.


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

*my coupla cents*









The sissy put in 









ANOTHER Bluegrass. And Joe, send me your email and I'll send you the full sized versions. 









And my favorite "paddling" shot of '07.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Awoody....got to put the images on a photo hosting website, and then click the image link and then paste the link to the photo. Like this...










you can't link to a photo on your machine.


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

*Whoops*

Thanks for the help:









The sissy put in 









ANOTHER Bluegrass. And Joe, send me your email and I'll send you the full sized versions. 









And my favorite "paddling" shot of '07.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Awoody, is that first shot the Popo? If it's the drop I'm thinking of, I walked it proudly and took the even sissier (is that a word?) put-in.


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

No, Drop #3 on Big Thompson.


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Awoody said:


> No, Drop #3 on Big Thompson.


Hmmm. I was on the Big Thompson 3 months ago and I haven't been to the Popo in 6 years. My recognition skills really suck. Either way, sick shots. I'm amped for an epic season.

T


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

im smoking this fatty to the 08 season big water here it comes.


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

If You Look Very Closely, You Will See a Perfectly Balanced and Upright Hucking Duckie. Not Easy on that Drop.










Even more amazing than being upright and balanced on Grande Finale is the fact that you found it with the water that clean!


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Really? Is the water usually dirty in there? Only done it three times and the water was fine for all of 'em.

COUNT


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

Yeah, it's often liquid cow shit- but better than confluence.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

cASPAR MIKEY,Didn't you mean smoke a big fatty ,the power of natural urges and going ball deep on a sheep!,,




sorry couldn't resist, I'LL CAN THE WYO JOKES,saw a jackalope the other day though.

nice pics mike glad you didn't include any animal husbandry shots


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

yeah i didn't want to take any pics last time you came up here and got your self a sheep wife. sorry for not posting your pic cayo.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Fall boating on the Green in UT. The most silent vacation I've ever had.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

my favorite rapid... slideways!


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

DSP,

I have my own name for that entrance move... "boof of all boofs". It's so f'n sweet to launch BOAB and know you are "in" for the rest of that rapid. That rapid just feels soooooo good.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Craw your signature is Sick where'd you get it from?


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Ain't it just perfect! I can't take any credit for it. To be honest, a buddy of mine saw it somewhere years ago, wrote it down for me, and told me that who ever wrote this had me in mind. 

It's basically my life motto now.


----------



## COLDFEAR (Apr 20, 2004)

That should be the signature for this blind drop Marty! too bad you cant see the entrance that shot Ed into space. 

I will still remember that day so well, haha good times!


----------



## HINDS (Oct 14, 2003)

I'm gonna have to step in on this and say the late great Hunter S. Thompson wrote that particular quote

"Life Should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoughly used up, totallly worn out, and loudly proclaiming "Wow! What a Ride!""


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*lets see more photos*

Keep em coming. I dug up a few more.

Mr Larson









NM









E-Rio









Alan


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

i really like that sunset shot atom. thats one of the sweetest kayak pictures i have ever seen!


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)




----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

that looks nice.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Jonny, where's that shot?


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Sorry....that is the raceline at Frankenstein on the Green Narrows in NC.


----------



## Seadog (Jan 12, 2004)

cool shots. Anyone in any of the Flickr kayak groups?


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

I'll play too

OBJ 30 Footer










The Thing on the Tallulah









Swamped Crossing the Slate


----------

